# my irish wolfhound puppy not such a puppy anymore



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

He is not such a puppy anymore,
Still a baby but no longer a puppy.

Vet appointment a couple of weeks ago and well lets just say
although he didn't actually fit on the scale much to the vets 
amazement he weighed in at 199.98 pounds.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha I like the first pic...looks like you are telling him to look at the camera and he is watching you intently trying to figure out what in the world you want lol.


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

He is a real clown.
We just love him up.

he sure can't take the heat. 
he wants winter back so he can go and sit in the snow bank again.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

199 lbs!! Yikes! He's very handsome, thanks for sharing! Looks like he's a mama's boy!


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jake is actually just coming up to a year and a half old in July.

That is not me in the above photo, its a girlfriend of mine that Jake has only
actually met twice. 

He is just a ladies man, loves the ladies. 

but he is however a big ole momma's boy.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

He's precious just precious.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! I would have one of those guys in a minute. I absolutely fell in love with them when we went to the dog show last year. Unfortunately, getting a wolfhound would be instant grounds for divorce. *sigh* He's just beautiful.


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!!! Wow is he huge! My hubby always says he wants one of those one day, however we will need to move first LOL I don't see how we could fit one in our little house!!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I love Irish Wolfhounds. They are so beautiful and so full of the Irish.


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

Our house and yard are both huge.

Good thing too, he takes up a six foot square when he lays down. 

His personality is wonderful. He is calm, loving and so cute.
he could put you in the hospital with one of his hugs (that he seems to have need to give you everyday)


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

he is so CUTE! ITs hard to believe hes so big in the second picture.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

speechless lol


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

He is so handsome. I just love IW, but their short life spands put me off. Blazes BFF is a IW, she is small for a IW though, she is only about 125lbs.

We have quite a few in this area.


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

I try not to think to much about the short live span but I am enjoying every day with the big clown.

I am not sure just how or why Jake got as big as he did. His momma had a small litter that may have given him a head start. I spoke to the breeder when he was a year old and 168 pounds and she was saying that his two sisters were also on the larger size.


----------

